
Reduce Your Bundle.js File Size by Doing This One Thing - tlackemann
https://lacke.mn/reduce-your-bundle-js-file-size/
======
richerlariviere
Title should be "using relative paths reduce your bundle.js file size". It
sounds like a clickbait. But yeah this is a nice and pertinent article.

~~~
tlackemann
Thank you and agreed. I was going for a joke as I'm also not a fan of
clickbait titles. I think the irony was lost. Lessons learned.

